# Automatisches Starten des Internet Explorers mit einem Link



## Plumpsi (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Batch-Datei erstellen, die einen Link über den Internet Explorer ausführt. Als Link wird ein Formular von InfoPath übergeben, daß dann geöffnet werden soll. Die InfoPath-Datei darf nicht direkt gestartet. Sie muß als Link (<href="...">) angegeben sein.
Wenn ich dann die Batch ausführe, startet die InfoPath-Datei über den Interntet-Explorer. Ich hoffe, ihr habt das Problem verstanden.
Hat jemand eine Lösung wie das gehen soll?


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Mai 2005)

Mit Batch wird das nicht gehen.... dazu brauchst du JScript... damit kann man einen Link "ausführen" lassen....also ihn automatisch anklicken lassen.


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
</head>
<body>
<a href="http://deinpfad.de">-</a>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.links[0].click();
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Plumpsi (9. Mai 2005)

Danke für die Hilfe. Mit dem JScript klappt's. Ich ruf dann eben in der Batch-Datei die JScript-Datei auf.


----------

